# [VSL 1] - Boston Celtics [0-0] vs. Portland Trail Blazers [0-0]



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

vs.









The Boston Celtics' summer league team play the Portland Trail Blazers' squad at the Cox Pavillion in Las Vegas, Nevada on Friday, July 5th, 2007. The game will be at 10:00 EST and will be televised by







New England.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

is oden on the summer league squad???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes. Portland's summer league team includes Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, Josh McRoberts, Martell Webster, Sergio Rodriguez, and Taurean Green. We're going to get killed.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Premier said:


> Yes. Portland's summer league team includes Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, Josh McRoberts, Martell Webster, Sergio Rodriguez, and Taurean Green. We're going to get killed.


:laugh: Along with the rest of the League.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Yes. Portland's summer league team includes Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, Josh McRoberts, Martell Webster, Sergio Rodriguez, and Taurean Green. We're going to get killed.



there should be a rule not allowing a roster like this


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Will it not be on NBA TV....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, I think FSNE is simulcasting NBA TV's telecast, if that makes sense.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

on my tv guide channel i have wnba basketball listed on nbatv and sports tonight on fsne...you positive it will be telivised??


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't think its on NBATV. Which is a shame because I was hoping to see some of the summer league action.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's tape delayed. I believe they will show it Saturday, however carried live on FSNE


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Celtics games will be on FSN and ALL summer league games can be watched on nba.com


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Maybe I'll get home in time to see the end of it


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm glad basketball is back. I can't wait for the new season.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Premier said:


> Yes. Portland's summer league team includes Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, Josh McRoberts, Martell Webster, Sergio Rodriguez, and Taurean Green. We're going to get killed.


That team could win actual NBA games.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ainge for 3 said:


> That team could win actual NBA games.



Some on the Blazer board say 30 wins. I say 25ish is closer. We are really young. The Blazers will take a lot of lumps this year as they mature.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ainge for 3 said:


> That team could win actual NBA games.


They don't play the Hawks every game.

Three years from now, that team will be unstopable.

I agree with mediocre man, 25-30ish wins sounds reasonable, everything more is a bonus.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Just a heads up for Cetic fans,

You can watch the game live here: http://www.nba.com/summerleague2007/scoreboard.jsp?date=07/06/2007

Click on 'Watch.'

All you need is to sign up (for free!) at nba.com when prompted.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hahaha Jeff Green's stats from his first summer league game:

29 minutes, 2-6 from the field for 7 points with 1 rebound. 3 turnovers, Oh and 8 personal fouls. Definitely a franchise player.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The game is starting [FSNE].


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Hahaha Jeff Green's stats from his first summer league game:
> 
> 29 minutes, 2-6 from the field for 7 points with 1 rebound. 3 turnovers, Oh and 8 personal fouls. Definitely a franchise player.


And Durant put up 18 and nothing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's too bad Perk isn't playing because with the ten foul limit rule, he had a shot at a triple double.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

green might've dunked on oden, too bad he lost the ball going up


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Oden goaltends on his first defensive possession.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Apparently I have a local blackout on for the webcast in *Western New York*.

Could someone explain this to me?

Its not on MSG, its not on SNY, its not on NBATV, its not on YES.

How does this happen?


----------



## SC (Jul 5, 2007)

agoo101284 said:


> Apparently I have a local blackout on for the webcast in *Western New York*.
> 
> Could someone explain this to me?
> 
> ...


Paste this in Windows Media Player:
http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9908/500_nba-league_pass_boston_051201.asx


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaMarcus Aldridge has a really nice mid-range shot. His interior game is still in need of some improvement, but his ability to strech the floor will really help Portland and Oden in the next few years. He's the ideal player to play next to Oden, really.

Sergio's playing some tough defense against Rondo. I'm still very high on him. I think it will be fun to see which one ends up better. They're both very talented, but I think Sergio is a better half-court player.

Gerald has a nice follow on a loose rebound.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Apparently I have a local blackout on for the webcast in *Western New York*.
> 
> Could someone explain this to me?
> 
> ...


i live in nyc and had a blackout for the freaking memphis china game


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It seems like the only way Glen Davis can limit the number of times that he is blocked is through conditoning to improve his vertical, but I fear that his weight and ability to push defenders around in the interior is his best trait and any weight loss will limit his effectiveness.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice finish by Gabe Pruitt.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Rondo hits a three at the buzzer and the Celtics are up eleven. Oden hasn't played much, but he picked up two quick fouls.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Premier said:


> Nice finish by Gabe Pruitt.


looks like he's got the same trigger happy syndrom green's got.


1 thing i like about summer league, short timeouts and breaks


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Rondo hits a three at the buzzer and the Celtics are up eleven. Oden hasn't played much, but he picked up two quick fouls.


And people say Rondo can't shoot!

That rim hanging on Green was awful, where's Tommy?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

that alan ray you idiot not pruitt


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

wallace > oden


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> wallace > oden


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I'd still take Oden.

Portland is going to have a nice team. Just the front court alone is nasty.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Powe is nasty.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

rondos offense still sucks...hes only 1 for 2 on 90 footers


seriously tho portlands kids look awful outside of aldridge and im liking what i see out of gerald and powe and our guys


anyone want to let me know what the hell oden was thinking on that 18-foot goaltend at the beginning of the game? lol


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Premier said:


> It seems like the only way Glen Davis can limit the number of times that he is blocked is through conditoning to improve his vertical, but I fear that his weight and ability to push defenders around in the interior is his best trait and any weight loss will limit his effectiveness.


I think over time he'll develop the ability to find space to get his shot off. He just needs to develop his physical strength into a skill strength at the next level. Also, did you see him sprinting down the floor? That big man can move it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I am liking Powe a lot. Reminding me of Oakley.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

bing bang boom powe!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

them talking about ray allen and how he went a pick before the celts pick in 96 makes me thank God he wasnt on the board at 6...i might not exist if he was :sadbanana:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Webster looked good on that catch and shoot


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

aldridge again... he's goooood


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Taureen Green looks too cautious bringing the ball up. Reminds me of when my playing days were winding down, I was always afraid of turning the ball over and of course that impacted my ability to play negatively. I don't think he'll make even the blazers roster. Too many better PGs


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

how long will it take this dude to realize the guy with the name RAY on his jersey is not pruitt???


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how long will it take this dude to realize the guy with the name RAY on his jersey is not pruitt???


:biggrin:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

is Brandon Wallace worthy of a roster spot?


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> Yes. Portland's summer league team includes Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, Josh McRoberts, Martell Webster, Sergio Rodriguez, and Taurean Green. *We're going to get killed.*


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> is Brandon Wallace worthy of a roster spot?



if we trade half our team for KG, yes


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

and if we don't?


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think he's well worth a look. It depends on whether or not Ratliff gets dealt. If he's still here, I don't think we have room for him. But in the 2+ for 1 deal that Ratliff will be moved in, there's a place for Wallace, if he keeps this up.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

They're talking about him playing the 3 though. Not much spare playing time there


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Doc: "I love Leon. I swear as long as I coach, I hope I have a guy like Leon Powe on my team"


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I like the way Glen Davis spins into the lane out of control and causes everyone to collapse on him then kicks it out.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cue panic in portland with oden and his 9 fouls and 1 bucket in 15 minutes


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

They all flamed me when I mentioned his tournament foul trouble on the blazers board. Saying it was an abberation etc.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

make that 10...hahahaha


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Oden just picked up his 10th and is averaging 1 foul per 2 minutes


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

dumb foul by wallace.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

"Leon Powe has outplayed Oden"


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Aldridge again...he's money from the top of the key


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Are they reallying doing the foul thing in a summer league game with less than a minute when they're down by ten?

That's ****ed up.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Webster for the 4 pt play!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> Are they reallying doing the foul thing in a summer league game with less than a minute when they're down by ten?
> 
> That's ****ed up.


good practice for rajon


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

We could start fouling them too!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

pokpok said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm glad the Celtics won, but I don't think anyone predicted this outcome.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

10 fouls?? Oh my damn


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Doc: "I love Leon. I swear as long as I coach, I hope I have a guy like Leon Powe on my team"


Then why didn't you play him more, Doc? Just about every time I saw Powe come into the game last season, he made the most of his minutes. The guy is just hungrier than everyone else on the floor when he plays. He played a lot at the center position, and he's way undersized, but he held his own most of the time. No, he can't do much about Duncan or Shaq, but I doubt many players his size can do what he does against much bigger players. Oden had no answer for him. I didn't think Powe had much of an offensive game, but it looks like he's developing one. He's also probably the best offensive rebounder we have. He doesn't stop trying until either he has the ball or someone else clearly has it. 

Powe was an absolute steal in last year's draft, and I hope he has a long career in the NBA. I can't believe he and Gomes dropped into the 50s.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, I agree, if you love Powe so much (and I think he's shown reason for that), then play his ***. Stop giving minutes to underachievers like Perkins.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Doc truly is not only an idiot, he does not know the talent level of the guys on his own team unless it slaps hi in the face.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Powe is a BEAST on D.... Doc doesnt playe m cuz his offense skills are still Raw...he had 19 pts but this is Summer league....Once his Offensive starts cooming around were gunna have ourselves an Exceptional player


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

We can use all the help on D we can get. We'll score points.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Premier said:


> I'm glad the Celtics won, but I don't think anyone predicted this outcome.


I have to agree, It was almost like Portland came out with an all star roster and thought that they just had to show up. Good lesson for the Baby Blazers, Boston played a good game and Portland looked like they were in neutral. I am kinda looking forward to Sunday's game for the Blazers. I want to see how they respond to the Boston loss.

Boston has some nice young talent.


----------

